# MiniDSP Stories and Experiences



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys/gals,
I am looking to possibly get a MiniDSP 2X8 for 3 way + sub setup, but I know nothing about these units. Do you mind sharing what you know about them? 

Thanks.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

someone just did a review recently, have a look through the search option.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

mmiller said:


> someone just did a review recently, have a look through the search option.


I did but I came up empty handed, I'll try again but if you have the link I will not get mad if you post it.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

Found it, thanks. The search is case sensitive.


----------

